# 1000-year-old cities



## aseantimes (Aug 5, 2008)

Angers, Athens, Ávila, Baghdad, Bautzen, Beijing, Belz, Bratislava, Brussels, Budapest, Damascus, Deventer, Dublin, Gdańsk, Hanoi, Jerusalem, Kazan, Kiev, Kyoto, Lisbon, London, Lüneburg, Mdina, Mönchengladbach, Nicosia, Oslo, Oxford, Paris, Prague, Rome, Salzburg, Sana'a, Shiraz, Tashkent, Tunis, Vienna, Vientiane, Wrocław, Yaroslavl, Yinchuan,... 

[ updating at http://www.cities1000.org/forum/ ] :cheers:


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)

How about Cairo, Jericho, Byblos, Sidon, Plovdiv, Thebes, Reykjavík, Delhi, etc etc etc..

If you want to list, complete the list


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2008)

belgrade - serbia is one of the oldest in europe


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Most cities and towns in Europe are more than 1000 years old, it would take a bit to list them all.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

There are so many cities older than 1000 years in Europe and Asia alone!

However would be good to define a thousand-year old city:
- having been founded at least 1000 years ago?
- having been granted city-rights at least 1000 years ago?
- other references from at least 1000 years ago calling that place a city?
- certain size of the city now and then?


----------



## Cirno-chan (Jun 4, 2009)

Moscow became a city 850~ years ago, but there was a village thousands of years before. So, can Moscow be considered a 1000 years old city?


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Lahore 2000-4000 yrs old


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Most cities and towns in Europe are more than 1000 years old, it would take a bit to list them all.


and India, and China, and Iran, and the Arab world, etc.


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

Mahratta said:


> and India, and China, and Iran, and the Arab world, etc.


But you have to give Europe a discount - after all, they did bloom eventually (with a boost from past non-European civilizations).


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

that's a long list, maybe 800 cities can be on list.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

You don't want to know how many cities in Switzerland, Germany and France are older that 1000 years! I would say, name the ones that are 3000 years and older


----------



## Tiaren (Jan 29, 2006)

My home city is 2025 years old!  According to the Romans, who founded it... But there was a celtic settlement long before that time.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Same here  I was participating at the 2000 years celebration in 1986. But before the Romans it was a settlement since the Bronze Age. Well it was not a "city" by then though


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

Tel Aviv *Yafo* 7500 years old

inc. standing structures up to 3500 years old

this are 3,000 years old Israelite,Jewish,Hebrew houses the time of king Solomon in Tel Aviv.


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

*Byblos, Lebanon*​
Byblos (Jbeil) is believed to have been founded around 5000 BC, and according to fragments attributed to the semi-legendary pre-Trojan war Phoenician historian Sanchuniathon, it was built by Cronus as the first city in Phoenicia.Today it is believed by many to be _*the oldest continuously-inhabited city in the world.
*_
It is mentioned in the Bible in 1 Kings 5:18, referring to the nationality of the builders of Solomon's Temple, and also in Ezekiel 27:9, refering to the riches of Tyre.


----------



## Levon (Aug 11, 2009)

Tiaren said:


> My home city is 2025 years old!  According to the Romans, who founded it... But there was a celtic settlement long before that time.


Trier is really great and really old.  I had a chance to visit Roman Amphitheater, Porta ***** and Roman Baths....Very impressive and what really nicely surprised me is how good the people in your home town take care about historical stuff. Ich finde es ganz toll.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

Makkah Saudi arabia is most likely 8000+ years old


----------



## Teslatron (Sep 12, 2008)

ProudArabian said:


> Makkah Saudi arabia is most likely 8000+ years old


Actually Mecca is a relatively young city compared to other cities in the Middle East (first mention of Mecca only dates back to 2nd century AD), mostly due to the fact that nomadic tribes who inhabited the Arabian desert at the time never really build cities to the extent of other civilizations (Egyptians, Assyrians, etc).


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ Makkah is not really in the middle of arabian desert, The Hejaz area of western arabia has always had a civilization

I have been to the museum in Makkah and many of the artifacts there were from 6000 BC.


----------



## Teslatron (Sep 12, 2008)

ProudArabian said:


> ^ Makkah is not really in the middle of arabian desert, The Hejaz area of western arabia has always had a civilization
> 
> I have been to the museum in Makkah and many of the artifacts there were from 6000 BC.


Artifacts from 6000 BC do not really tell us anything. The whole of Europe, Asia, and Africa is littered with artifacts from 6000 BC and older. The evidence that would qualify here is either a mention in a old contemporary text or better yet ancient ruins of the city. As far as I know none of these are present in Mecca.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Constantinople is pretty darn old.


----------



## soloveich (Jan 22, 2007)

Kyiv (Ukraine) and Kazan (Russia) are at that age. Moscow is almost there (40 more years to go).


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

The colonial period was very harsh on Indian cities. Not much is left.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

^^and Pre-Colonial too


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

We have breweries which are 1000 years old here in Germany. Seriously, you don't want to ask about the cities... 

A list of 2000 year old cities would be nice, though it would be quite extensive as well.


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

In Asia there are so many cities over 4000 years old


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

ProudArabian said:


> In Asia there are so many cities over 4000 years old


haha 。。。。。。


----------



## foadi (Feb 15, 2006)

shenzhen is the oldest city in the world i think


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Obviously - cos the Chinese were and had the first everything didn't they?


----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ it is proven that Middle east has the oldest civilizations in the world so ofcourse middle east will have the oldest cities

Though africa probably has the oldest settelments


----------



## ainttelling (Jun 3, 2009)

ProudArabian said:


> ^ it is proven that Middle east has the oldest civilizations in the world so ofcourse middle east will have the oldest cities
> 
> Though africa probably has the oldest settelments


Nubian masonry-building tradition precedes Egyptian by 2000 years. Not sure about the cities.


----------



## OmegaScrapers (Jun 4, 2009)

nearly all cities in China are 1000 year old... if you mean the city were a village or town 1000years ago


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Coimbra, in Portugal, was inhabitted by celtic and iberian tribes before the romans came and conquered Lusitania. Aeminium dates back to the I Century AD and, with nearby Conimbriga (the famous city nearby which well preserved remains can be seen) it was conquered by Alans and Sueves. 
Because of the occupation of Conimbriga and the fall of the Roman Empire, people fled to Aeminium, which herited its power. Then Arabs came in the 9th century and the city was conquered to them in 1064 by Ferdinand I of León and Castille. After the independence of the County of Portugal from Castille in 1143, Coimbra was the first capital city of the new reign, especially for the closeness to the boundary with the Moors, until Lisbon got it later. Here we have the tombs of the 2 first kings, Afonso Henriques and his son Sancho I.
Coimbra University, founded in 1290, is worldwide known.  And it's a fully academic city!

Many Roman and Arab remains have been discovered in town. Everytime they dig a hole in the Old Town, something is discovered


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

foadi said:


> shenzhen is the oldest city in the world i think


Jericho holds that title


----------



## kosovania (May 4, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ulpiana


ULPIANA - KOSOVA


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

you forget Iranian cities, we have many +1000 year like:

Isfahan
Kerman
Yazd
Shushtar
Mashad
Persepolis
Bam
Yazd
Shiraz
Zahedan
KermanShah
Shahsavar
Rey wich is know as Tehran now.... 1000 years ago it was a town but it's now the biggest metropol in the Middle East.
and like many other towns....

it's all ancient Persia !

Iran was the first civilation in the world.
Iran was called Persia by than.
we have more than 7000 year history
there are probarly plenty of other cities and towns that I not mentioned...
almost all cities and towns in Iran are +2000-3000 years old.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Gosh. Amazing how everyone claims to be the oldest civilization.


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

Foadi is jokin guys. Although China does have many ancient cities, Shenzhen is famous in the country as its only 30 years old.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Thirukkalikundram, Tamil Nadu, India


----------



## Mikou (Jul 20, 2009)

Constantine ( Algeria )

*A Roman bridge which is always used to connect 2 parts of the city* !


----------

